

 Full-text Search Workshop, 1/26 6:30pm at IndexTank (San Francisco) - diego
http://blog.indextank.com/217/full-text-search-workshop-jan-26-630pm/

======
carlgrimm
Interesting challenger to Atomz.com and the first wave of now dead search-as-
a-service players like SearchButton.com. The ability to push content into the
index on demand is a nice feature.

~~~
diego
Does atomz.com work? I tried it and it times out. Hadn't seen it, thanks for
the tip!

~~~
carlgrimm
I have not directly - they were the enemy as I was a search guy over at
Searchbutton. Freefind is another very light SAAS site search solution. If you
are interested in the space Searchblox is an open source search platform based
on Lucene that can be had for free and deployed easily on EC2. Also take a
look at the newcomer Constellio.

